# metamucil worked for me!



## sickgrl22 (Oct 24, 2001)

I have had ibs for about 1 1/2 years now. After trying Imodium to control my d and recently suffering from stomach cramps and pains for about three weeks now, I finnally found something that works, Metamucil. I have had great success with this. I have been taking only one teaspoon a day with water or orange juice, and it has made me regular, and for the most part taken away my stomach cramps. I was sooo frustrated because i was keeping a journal of everything I ate and could find no connection, So i tried metamucil and it worked. This may not work for everyone but I urge you to try it. After the third day I felt 100 percent better!Anyone else had success with this? respond if so!


----------

